
Using SQL Server HierarchyId with Entity Framework Core - GordonS
https://www.meziantou.net/using-hierarchyid-with-entity-framework-core.htm
======
GordonS
While this article is specifically about a .NET Core ORM, I thought it was
interesting because of the SQL Server `hierarchyid` data type[0], which has
existed since SQL Server 2008, yet as someone who has worked with SQL Server
for decades, I somehow didn't know about it!

[0] [https://www.meziantou.net/sql-server-discovering-the-
hierarc...](https://www.meziantou.net/sql-server-discovering-the-hierarchyid-
data-type.htm)

